# Painting a knockdown ceiling



## vwoodbury (Jan 29, 2012)

After our knockdown ceiling is complete, what is the best primer to use? Also how long should we wait before applying?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I assume they used drywall mud or something similar for the texture? You have come this far---let it dry. Do not race it! Drying time will depend on temp and humidity. Flowing some air through the room with a fan may help speed things. 

People here seem to like Zinser 123 for a primer and I have nothing against it. Any quality sealing/bonding primer should be fine. Quality primers and paints are not sold in box stores!!!

Be sure and use a heavy enough nap roller cover. 3/4" minimum I should think. Thicker if they laid on a heavier texture.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Best way is to spray


----------



## vwoodbury (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you referring to Zinsser Bullseye 123? I just googled it and there are several to choose from. Thanks.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

chris said:


> Best way is to spray


if its joint compound knock down give it a couple a days then prime with a latex primer sealer . i like prep rite ,pro block sherwin williams.1/2 nap to 3/4 nap .


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Best way is to spray


Surprised by this comment from you and curious why? Nooks and crannys on your mind? Really just asking not questioning the comment. We tend to agree on most.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally SdS, a thread on which you can suggest using a 3/4 inch roller cover with abandon, shout it from the rooftops.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your working on new constrution and there's no flooring layed yet you could spray it. If this is a home your living in then just roll it. 
Way to much over spray to be working in an occupyed home.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Finally SdS, a thread on which you can suggest using a 3/4 inch roller cover with abandon, shout it from the rooftops.:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:For the record, I said 3/4 or thicker! Funny, I thought of you and Chris when I posted but then he recently suggested he uses 3/4 on most walls. To me that is overkill. Give me your address. I will mail you a cabinet door! You take 4,000 temper tantrums and as many matchbox cars to it and call me:laughing::laughing::laughing:What up with Chris' spray rec though? He must have a reason and I really am curious. Knockdown textures can be a pain but I have always been able to cover them with a heavy roller. I guess if the house is empty, why not spend 10 hours masking off and spraying it in 30 minutes.


----------



## vwoodbury (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies......


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I was thinking of popcorn, sorry about that:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I was thinking of popcorn, sorry about that:whistling2:


Thought so.


----------

